# Poll: Have you ever been arrested?



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Just curious ....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Once, for retaliation after an unprovoked assault in the street. It meant a night in the cells as all what happened was caught on CCTV but the following morning I was the one who was asked if I would like to press charges. I was never so happy to leave a building in my life. This was nearly 20 years ago now.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

No, I have not. This is a good poll.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

ArtMusic said:


> No, I have not. This is a good poll.


And you're a good boy!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes I have been arrested and spent one night in the jail of the police station, I don't know what that is called in english but there must be a different name for it.

I was so drunk that I don't even remember anything.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never been arrested, but once when I was a teenager, I got kicked out of Disneyland. I've never lived down that shame.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

My friend and I got busted by a cop for smoking pot when I was a teenager. Thankfully he was nice enough to just chew us out and let us off with a warning, but we were being so moronically blatant about it that we 100% deserved to get caught :lol:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I realized I had become an adult the morning, about 2:00am, when I was driving away from a concert by some friends of mine. A cop stopped me for going 37 in a 35mph zone.

He shined his flashlight in the car, saw my wife and child sound asleep, and let me go with a warning. First time that ever happened to me.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Some selection bias at play, methinks...


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> No, I have not. This is a good poll.


Why is this a good poll?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

OK, OK. YES! 

Seems that when I was young I had a bit too much of... youth in me. 

Please know, I never committed a crime! I mean, I never stole, lied, cheated or in any way victimized another. Or property. What I had was too much testosterone. I would get into disagreements and not back down sort of a thing. Typically around closing time at a pub. 

OK, there you have it. I have a heart big as gold but don't cross me. 

Peace

PS, never spent any time in jail, just holding, the longest for a weekend.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No. Am not planning to either, to compensate for it.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> My friend and I got busted by a cop for smoking pot when I was a teenager. Thankfully he was nice enough to just chew us out and let us off with a warning, but we were being so moronically blatant about it that we 100% deserved to get caught :lol:


One time as a teen I was nearly blackout drunk (and stoned) at a concert. Cop came up to me and asked me whether or not I was OK. Though I was practically unable to formulate a coherent response, a classmate stepped in and told the guy "he'll be fine".

Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Not actually arrested, but locked in a police cell for a while because of possession of human remains in suspicious circumstances.
Yes it was all a mistake.
No I'm not a weirdo.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Not actually arrested, but locked in a police cell for a while because of possession of human remains in suspicious circumstances.
> Yes it was all a mistake.
> No I'm not a weirdo.


Ok, you're not allowed to just say that and not give us any context :lol:

_(you don't have to if you don't want to) _


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

atsizat said:


> Yes I have been arrested and spent one night in the jail of the police station, I don't know what that is called in english but there must be a different name for it.
> 
> I was so drunk that I don't even remember anything.


I was VERY drunk too, but remember throwing what I had in my pockets at the police officer: My wallet and a traveltoothbrush. They caught my urinating on a shopwindow and let me finish. When I got my belongings back in the morning the toothbrush was broken. Got a pretty hard fine for a 20 year-old...


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> They caught me urinating on a shopwindow and let me finish.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

No, but I was once in a police identity parade line-up. 
The victim didn't choose me though.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

No, I have never been arrested. 

However, I have been fingerprinted more than once. I am a school teacher, and we are required to have a criminal records check every five years. I have been informed vaguely by the police that there is someone in the country with a similar name or similar birthdate who has a criminal record. So to distinguish me from the other person, I am required to be fingerprinted every five years. And for the privilege, they charge me $50 every time. Fingerprinting is now digital, so no more ink. 

The reason why this happens every five years is because after they check my fingerprints they destroy my records. So this process has to happen all over again every time.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

That seems illogical, since you're paying due to someone else's misdeeds ...


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've never been arrested, but once when I was a teenager, I got kicked out of Disneyland. I've never lived down that shame.


Getting kicked out of Disneyland should be worn with a badge of honor, unless of course you truly did something horrible. We went there for our Senior Class Trip in High School for three days. After the Epcot Center, we were bored out of our minds. Then I had to go there when I was Bo Diddley's road mgr (I think it was called Treasure Island) for a concert. I can't stand that place, or the company.

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Not actually arrested, but locked in a police cell for a while because of possession of human remains in suspicious circumstances.
> Yes it was all a mistake.
> No I'm not a weirdo.


No, of course not....









V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Been arrested a few times. As a juvenile a few times (it's a miracle I didn't grow up to be a criminal. Thanks Mom & Dad). The second time I got arrested as a kid, my father who knew the Sergeant, told him to leave me there overnight to "put the fear of God in me." It worked. One of the worst nights of my teenage years. When my father (who had a fuse about 1mm long) picked me up the next morning, he simply looked at me and calmly said, "Next time, I don't pick you up for a week."

Was arrested twice as an adult, but both times were work related (I used to be a bouncer in NYC). Both times I was released the next day because I had friends on the force, and the Lieutenant of the precinct we were in, always came to our night club. But being in the downtown Manhattan Jail overnight is NO FUN! After the second time, I wised up and became a bartender. 

Nothing like that for over 28 years, and no plans to change that anytime soon. I like peace and quiet.

V


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was arrested in 1985 in China for taking pictures near a restricted site (the naval port once called “Port Arthur” at Dalian City in Liaoning province). My limited written Chinese had prevented me from understanding the rather large billboard saying “Photography strictly prohibited!” that I captured in one of my shots of kids playing in a schoolyard, the naval port in the background.

I was kept under guard for a few hours. I badly needed to go to the bathroom, but couldn’t bring myself to use the incredibly filthy facilities there. That was the worst of it.

Things sorted themselves out after a bit and I was released to my group (there on business reasons) and gained wonderful relief after our return to Tianjin and its better facilities.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I was arrested in 1985 in China for taking pictures near a restricted site (the naval port once called "Port Arthur" at Dalian City in Liaoning province). My limited written Chinese had prevented me from understanding the rather large billboard saying "Photography strictly prohibited!" that I captured in one of my shots of kids playing in a schoolyard, the naval port in the background.
> 
> I was kept under guard for a few hours. I badly needed to go to the bathroom, but couldn't bring myself to use the incredibly filthy facilities there. That was the worst of it.
> 
> Things sorted themselves out after a bit and I was released to my group (there on business reasons) and gained wonderful relief after our return to Tianjin and its better facilities.


Being arrested in a foreign country (China no less!) would be a frightening experience. Unless it's Sweden. I hear their prisons are like resorts. I have traveled extensively abroad. If there was one rule I strictly adhered to, it was 'When in Rome...'

V


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Not actually arrested, but locked in a police cell for a while because of* possession of human remains in suspicious circumstances.*
> Yes it was all a mistake.
> No I'm not a weirdo.


Will we see the details in the *Strange stories and bizarre news thread*?

Perhaps you train dogs for search and rescue. My neighbor was doing that and she had human remains at her house for dog training purposes. Creepy.

I was never arrested. Perhaps should have been a few times. Worst was getting locked into a state park about 40 years ago. I was there after closing time and they locked the gate so I could not drive out. Had to knock on the ranger's door to be let out and he gave me a ticket that said I had to appear in court. I was fined, can't remember maybe $30, which was all the money I had on me at the time. If I did not have the full amount, I wonder if they would have locked me up.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> That seems illogical, since you're paying due to someone else's misdeeds ...


I agree, my situation does seem illogical. It really irritates me. Once I get the letter, I have to book an appointment at the main police station, not my local station, take time out of my busy day to get there and back, and pay about $50 each time. It's maddening really. It's up to me to prove my innocence, whereas I thought the law was such that it's up to the Crown to prove my guilt!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

atsizat said:


> I don't know what that is called in english but there must be a different name for it.
> 
> I was so drunk that I don't even remember anything.


Idk about the Brits but we in the US call that the drunk tank.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

atsizat said:


> Yes I have been arrested and spent one night in the jail of the police station, I don't know what that is called in english but there must be a different name for it.
> 
> I was so drunk that I don't even remember anything.





GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Idk about the Brits but we in the US call that the drunk tank.


"Drunk Tank." I have never heard of that. For Atsizat's description, I have heard "Blind Drunk," "Blackout Drunk" and of course the tried and true "Sh**faced!"

V


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Varick said:


> "Drunk Tank." I have never heard of that. For Atsizat's description, I have heard "Blind Drunk," "Blackout Drunk" and of course the tried and true "Sh**faced!"
> 
> V


Ahhh, you misunderstood because of how I formatted the quote. The drunk tank is where cops stick belligerently drunk or disorderly people to detox for the night, which is I think what Atsizat was saying he didn't know the name of, not another world for being sh*tfaced.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I see several of us have met Duncan........Duncan Disorderly.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

mikeh375 said:


> I see several of us have met Duncan........Duncan Disorderly.


"Take me drunk ociffer, I'm home!"

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Ahhh, you misunderstood because of how I formatted the quote. The drunk tank is where cops stick belligerently drunk or disorderly people to detox for the night, which is I think what Atsizat was saying he didn't know the name of, not another world for being sh*tfaced.


Yes, I completely misunderstood. Thanks for clarifying.:tiphat:

V


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Yes I have been arrested and spent one night in the jail of the police station, I don't know what that is called in english but there must be a different name for it.
> 
> I was so drunk that I don't even remember anything.


For the most part, local police stations and counties will have *"jails"*.
States have *"prisons"*.
And there are Federal _*"penitentiaries"*_.
And there seems to be a trend to use more politically correct, softer, friendlier names, such as *"correctional facility"*, or _*"House of Correction"*_.

But we'll usually refer to it as either _"going to jail"_ or _"going to prison"_.

There's lots of slang from the US, both current and archaic. We've referred to little jails as _*"hoosegow"*_ (the old wild west), the _*"pokey"*_, and larger state prisons as the *"big House", the joint, the pen* (for penitentiary), the *stockade* (military prison), the _*brig*_ (military), the _*clink*_ (alliterative for the sound of the jail door locking), the _*slammer*_ (for the the jail door slamming), and *Juvie* (for Juvenile Hall, prisons for minors).

Today's slang includes _*"lock up"*_, or _*"the Paris Hilton"*_, or the urban _*"homeboy hotel"*_ (homeboys, in this context, is primarily used by members of the African American and Latinx community, referring to a member of that specific community, the neighborhood, or a gang). There's also a lot of slang involving language (or situations) that cannot be printed on a family friendly site, but some of those are pretty damned funny.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Varick said:


> Getting kicked out of Disneyland should be worn with a badge of honor, unless of course you truly did something horrible. We went there for our Senior Class Trip in High School for three days. After the Epcot Center, we were bored out of our minds. Then I had to go there when I was Bo Diddley's road mgr (I think it was called Treasure Island) for a concert. I can't stand that place, or the company.
> 
> V


My girlfriend and I "got naughty" in one of the Skyway gondolas (tram cars?) at Disneyland in 1977 or '78 I think. It was for the annual "Grad Night" event, where it would only be High School Seniors and their dates in the park.

The Skyway basically were just two-person buckets that dangled from cables. The 'ride' had opened in 1956. The original round buckets were replaced by 4-seater rectangular buckets in 1965. The ride was closed in 1994.









Frankly, even back then security was pretty on-the-ball, and I guess the only reason we weren't caught is because there was no way to have security cameras on the cars at the time. Or perhaps someone simply "looked the other way"


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

pianozach said:


> There's lots of slang from the US, both current and archaic. We've referred to little jails as _*"hoosegow"*_ (the old wild west), the _*"pokey"*_, and larger state prisons as the *"big House", the joint, the pen* (for penitentiary), the *stockade* (military prison), the _*brig*_ (military), the _*clink*_ (alliterative for the sound of the jail door locking), the _*slammer*_ (for the the jail door slamming), and *Juvie* (for Juvenile Hall, prisons for minors).
> 
> Today's slang includes _*"lock up"*_, or _*"the Paris Hilton"*_, or the urban _*"homeboy hotel"*_ (homeboys, in this context, is primarily used by members of the African American and Latinx community, referring to a member of that specific community, the neighborhood, or a gang). There's also a lot of slang involving language (or situations) that cannot be printed on a family friendly site, but some of those are pretty damned funny.


Don't forget "the Graybar Hotel."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pianozach said:


> For the most part, local police stations and counties will have *"jails"*.
> States have *"prisons"*.
> And there are Federal _*"penitentiaries"*_.
> And there seems to be a trend to use more politically correct, softer, friendlier names, such as *"correctional facility"*, or _*"House of Correction"*_.


I remember back inthe 1970s we had the Detroit House of Corrections, a.k.a. DeHoCo. *Here is a story on the abandoned facility (with lots of fascinating photographs).* I think is was torn down about 10 years ago and the site developed for commercial purposes, Menards or something like that.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


> Don't forget "the Graybar Hotel."


Oh, I'm pretty certain I left out dozens of slang phrases. I thought it was "crowbar hotel" though.

Whatever. Probably both.

It's funny, but even the prisons and penitentiaries can have location-specific "nicknames". The prison on Alcatraz Island in the San Francisco Bay was called "the Rock". Oklahoma State Penitentiary is called "Big Mac", as it's in the city of McAlester.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> I remember back inthe 1970s we had the Detroit House of Corrections, a.k.a. DeHoCo. *Here is a story on the abandoned facility (with lots of fascinating photographs).* I think is was torn down about 10 years ago and the site developed for commercial purposes, Menards or something like that.


Cool.

I'm a fan of abandoned places.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

pianozach said:


> I'm a fan of abandoned places.


You'd love the Chateau Bambi then.
www.bcd-urbex.com/chateau-bambi-abandoned-mansion-france/


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pianozach said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm a fan of abandoned places.


They were (maybe still are) offering tours of the old Packard plant in Detroit
https://www.lonelyplanet.com/articles/detroit-offering-tours-packard-plant


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

In my first teaching gig, after qualifying and spending a few months as a substitute teacher, I taught teenage boys in jail. This was a short-term contract that lasted about three months. I was grateful for the summer work as at that time I had no money. We don't let incarcerated students out for the summer holidays, they spend all summer in jail. 

I taught in the annex, not the main part of the jail. My students were the sex offenders and rats - the teens who also gave evidence against their peers who had also committed crimes. These teens are separated from the main population of criminals because they would be beaten up in jail, or worse. 

I didn't know their crimes unless they told me, I saw their academic record, not their criminal record. Classes were small, no more than six per class, and students were working individually. But most of the day I spent conversing with them about whatever they wanted to talk about. Students liked going to school, it was certainly better than spending the day in their cell and being yelled at by the guards. And there were never any problems because if they did get out of line, they were returned to their cell. 

Interesting work, and a world away from the AP classes (A level) I now teach.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Varick said:


> Getting kicked out of Disneyland should be worn with a badge of honor, unless of course you truly did something horrible.


No, nothing badgeworthy.

I was with my friend on the People Mover, and he thought it would be funny to spit on people below. For some reason, I thought it was hilarious to watch him doing that. When we got off the ride, two guards met us and escorted us all the way to the security office. Apparently there were cameras that were monitoring us. That was embarrassing enough.

But they found out that my mom had brought us there. So when we asked what was going to happen to us, the guard said, "If you're going to act like children, we're going to call your mommy." That hurt.

Of course, when my mom heard the loudspeaker calling her to get us from the security office, on the way over, she had time to replay 100 nightmare scenarios in her head, so when she found out it was just for my friend spitting off the People Mover, she was so relieved, she forgot to get mad at us.

So she didn't do anything to us, but it was punishment enough to have to go out and sit in the car while the rest of my family stayed in the park.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> No, nothing badgeworthy.
> 
> I was with my friend on the People Mover, and he thought it would be funny to spit on people below. For some reason, I thought it was hilarious to watch him doing that. When we got off the ride, two guards met us and escorted us all the way to the security office. Apparently there were cameras that were monitoring us. That was embarrassing enough.
> 
> ...


Nice story but I'm not sure you'll be offered a fortune for the movie rights


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> In my first teaching gig, after qualifying and spending a few months as a substitute teacher, I taught teenage boys in jail. This was a short-term contract that lasted about three months. I was grateful for the summer work as at that time I had no money. We don't let incarcerated students out for the summer holidays, they spend all summer in jail.
> 
> I taught in the annex, not the main part of the jail. My students were the sex offenders and rats - the teens who also gave evidence against their peers who had also committed crimes. These teens are separated from the main population of criminals because they would be beaten up in jail, or worse.
> 
> ...


Good of you to do that, for kids at such a low point.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

amfortas said:


> Good of you to do that, for kids at such a low point.


Not to get political, but I think the treatment of criminals (and accused criminals) is perhaps the biggest blemish of our society. At least in America.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

No, but I was swabbed for DNA once. That was for elimination purposes after we suffered a burglary.
After the event I was asked if I wanted my DNA removed from their database or not, and there was clearly a bit of an attempt to make me feel it was anti-social in some way to have it removed.
I asked for it to be removed: any chance of an incidental match and then having to persuade the authorities that it was not me seemed an unnecessary risk to take.

I have served on a jury. That was fascinating.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Not to get political, but I think the treatment of criminals (and accused criminals) is perhaps the biggest blemish of our society. At least in America.


Could it not be argued that it perhaps depends on what it was they were actually convicted of?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

elgars ghost said:


> Could it not be argued that it perhaps depends on what it was they were actually convicted of?


Of course certain crimes are treated more unfairly than others. Nonviolent offenses in particular. But no I think pretty much all criminal cases are handled poorly, and the incarceration system and justice system in the US are massive failures. Not to mention they are the major vessels for continuing the legacies of institutional prejudice.

The whole way we look at legal and ethical offenses is wrong and outdated and needs reform, IMO. If someone commits a crime it says something about our whole society, not just that individual. (For the record, I am not totally against incarceration, especially if the criminal exhibits violent intent and it is needed as a precautionary measure to ensure someone's safety). And in general I believe that people, regardless of where they are in life, what they have done in the past, and what they might intend on doing in the future, should be treated with compassion, respect, and empathy. It is pathetic that we might make any exceptions to this.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Not to get political, but I think the treatment of criminals (and accused criminals) is perhaps the biggest blemish of our society. At least in America.


In college I did some research at the Shelton Correctional, interviewing inmates. Most were okay guys... but a few I was glad were locked away. I hoped they stayed locked away the rest of their lives. Some people just don't belong in society.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

NoCoPilot said:


> In college I did some research at the Shelton Correctional, interviewing inmates. Most were okay guys... but a few I was glad were locked away. I hoped they stayed locked away the rest of their lives. Some people just don't belong in society.


Yes but why are they the way they are? Do you really think it boils down to something innate?

That's a difficult question, and it's impossible to know for sure. My hunch is that innate factors alone can never fully explain criminal behavior. It can be attributed to the individual's environment on some level. Now, are some people past the point of no return? Sadly, maybe.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> So she didn't do anything to us, but it was punishment enough to have to go out and sit in the car while the rest of my family stayed in the park.


You didn't miss much. I get bringing a little kid their and watching their reactions to things. What I can not fathom is why grown adults wish and do go there for vacation WITHOUT little kids. The place is a giant bore IMO. Plus, I hate giving that deplorable company my money.

V


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Yes but why are they the way they are? Do you really think it boils down to something innate?
> 
> That's a difficult question, and it's impossible to know for sure. My hunch is that innate factors alone can never fully explain criminal behavior. It can be attributed to the individual's environment on some level. Now, are some people past the point of no return? Sadly, maybe.


It doesn't matter if it's something "innate" or environmental or childhood abuse or mental damage from drug use or hardening from jail time or torture under the Cheney administration. The point is some people are just broken, damaged beyond rehabilitation. I didn't _USED_ to think so, before beginning my project. But I think so now.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

NoCoPilot said:


> It doesn't matter if it's something "innate" or environmental or childhood abuse or mental damage from drug use or hardening from jail time or torture under the Cheney administration. The point is some people are just broken, damaged beyond rehabilitation. I didn't _USED_ to think so, *before beginning my project.* But I think so now.


OK, I'll bite. What project are you doing? If it has to do with criminality or psychology, I'm already interested. Do tell! Is this a continuation of your college research? BTW, I agree, there are those who are broken beyond repair and it can be from myriad reasons. I have come across enough to be certain of this.

V


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

It was a project I did back in college, fifty years ago. I forget the exact details of what I was researching, something to do with recidivism.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

NoCoPilot said:


> It was a project I did back in college, fifty years ago. I forget the exact details of what I was researching, something to do with recidivism.


Ah yes. I have always been fascinated with criminal psychology (probably because I was such a derelict when I was young). I even considered applying to the FBI back in my 20's, in hopes to join their Behavioral Science Unit, but I didn't have the proper degrees/experience they were looking for. I have read many books by John Douglas and Ressler and other former FBI agents whom hunted down serial killers. I'm actually listening to an audio book by John Douglas now called "The Cases That Haunt Us." It's famous and not so famous cases that have never been definitively solved. Fascinating stuff.

My friend's wife has a Masters Degree in Criminal Psychology (I believe the actual degree is Criminal Justice, but she specialized in the psychological area of it). When we get together we talk at great lengths about this. I have learned quite a lot from her. The people who think everyone can be rehabilitated or that incarceration in and of itself is some kind negative have a naivete about humans and human nature that frankly, perplexes me.

V


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

NoCoPilot said:


> It doesn't matter if it's something "innate" or environmental or childhood abuse or mental damage from drug use or hardening from jail time or torture under the Cheney administration. *The point is some people are just broken, damaged beyond rehabilitation.* I didn't _USED_ to think so, before beginning my project. But I think so now.


All the more reason to work for society's betterment, so that such irreparable damage is inflicted on fewer people.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

NoCoPilot said:


> It doesn't matter if it's something "innate" or environmental or childhood abuse or mental damage from drug use or hardening from jail time or torture under the Cheney administration. The point is some people are just broken, damaged beyond rehabilitation. I didn't _USED_ to think so, before beginning my project. But I think so now.


Exactly. It's deplorable that we govern ourselves such that this is allowed to happen.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not arrested but woke up in a police station waiting room one night after being picked up by the coppers, asleep (blind drunk) in someone's front garden. I was only 100 yards away from my house. Lol


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't done anything crazy or stupid enough to get arrested. Only once in my life did I entertain the idea of committing a crime and that was about enacting vengeance on the lowlife that assaulted my wife. But I never seriously contemplated such a foolish act. We let the police and judge handle things and he went to prison for a while. Not long enough in my opinion but assault is so common that if it was made a more serious crime they'd have to build even more prisons. So you can commit assault and break someone's face and do just a few months in jail. That's the sad reality.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread reminds me of a hiring session I had to find a manager for the leasing of army reserve and recruiting facilities in Ohio and Kentucky. I was interviewing one guy who suddenly blurted out "I've never been arrested for selling drugs". My response was "that's good to know". Of course, his chances of getting the position died at that point.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> This thread reminds me of a hiring session I had to find a manager for the leasing of army reserve and recruiting facilities in Ohio and Kentucky. I was interviewing one guy who suddenly blurted out "I've never been arrested for selling drugs". My response was "that's good to know". Of course, his chances of getting the position died at that point.


Reminds me of this:









V


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> This thread reminds me of a hiring session I had to find a manager for the leasing of army reserve and recruiting facilities in Ohio and Kentucky. I was interviewing one guy who suddenly blurted out "I've never been arrested for selling drugs". My response was "that's good to know". Of course, his chances of getting the position died at that point.


I used to work as a grill cook and I had a shift lead who had a certain...uh, reputation for getting a little too friendly with teenage girls . He was also well aware people thought he was creepy too. There was a lull one time on the line where everyone was just keeping their head down, working, not talking to each other, until something possessed him to suddenly blurt: "I HATE PEDOPHILES!" and storm off. An interesting way of overcompensation.

He was definitely a character. He also bragged about having single handedly killed 5,000 Iraqi civilians during Desert Storm as a bomber pilot, which obviously would've made up a disproportionate amount of the casualties...not that I have to really get into nitty gritty details to prove he was full of $hit. :lol:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I got arrested for an unpaid fine , but what really was going on was a rape incident . The police paraded me through town and spread a rumor that the rape suspect had been caught . It was two days in jail until some friends paid the 300$ fine (failure to have auto insurance) and I was released . The next day I met someone who said to me they believed the rapist had been caught . Ya , I heard all about that .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Merl said:


> Not arrested but woke up in a police station waiting room one night after being picked up by the coppers, asleep (blind drunk) in someone's front garden. I was only 100 yards away from my house. Lol


Good thing you didn't end up on Google Earth street view.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Not actually arrested, but locked in a police cell for a while because of possession of human remains in suspicious circumstances.
> Yes it was all a mistake.
> No I'm not a weirdo.


You too?

Did some guy just happen to fall in your trunk, pull it shut and die?

Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Never been arrested. But hundreds of crimes if one counts youthful abuse of hallucinogens, artistic graffiti, public nudity, and whatnot.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My development has been arrested.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> My development has been arrested.


Who's hasn't?

V


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Varick said:


> Who's hasn't?
> 
> V


I'm hasn't. Nice to meet you.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I've decided that from here on, in any case, my sympathies are always going to be primarily towards the accused first, and then the accuser. The accused - whether guilty or not - are always the real victims.

Well in reality it's of course a lot more complicated. I don't think people should be able to get away with murder and face no penalties. But as a society we treat the accused as subhuman (especially in cases of - say - sexual assault, where "innocent until proven guilty" has been thrown out the window), and in our justice system they are always the victims. Accusers have enough sympathy from other folk; I will play my part to maintain balance.

Here's my other opinion, about which I feel quite strongly:
Anyone who is a judge or a prospective judge should serve 3 months of their life in prison (whether voluntarily or convicted).


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

About two decades ago I was arrested for drunk and disorderly conduct.

A friend and I were deplorably drunk and hungry and decided to stop at a 7-Eleven for a bite. Upon seeing I was quite mentally impaired, the cashier decided to overcharge me for my purchase. My street-smart friend noticed the discrepancy in the transaction and decided it would be quite appropriate to grab the cashier by the collar and repeatedly punch him in the face. Instinctively, I attempted to diffuse the situation by holding my friend back—unsuccessfully. After about three interminably violent minutes, my pal decided he was satisfied with his handywork and fled. I was well aware of the cameras in the premises and made sure to stay put as I had done nothing wrong. The police arrived, cuffed me and drove me to the local police station where I was placed in a holding cell until the next morning. A small fine was imposed for drunk and disorderly conduct. The end.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a clean record. I’ve been arrested over 100 times, but never convicted.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pyotr said:


> I have a clean record. I've been arrested over 100 times, but never convicted.


What are you some kind of antifa rioter?


----------

